# Loose covers for motorhome seats- ?



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Our van is attractively upholstered in cream, beige and pale green. It gets dirty as you look at it and a spill would be catastrophic.

Does anyone know of a firm who make matching loose covers for habitation seats and cab seats ? I'm fed up with temporary measures and want something a bit more stylish. We couldn't find anything at Newbury or on the internet. Looks like this could be a niche market.

G


----------



## carol (May 9, 2005)

Grizzly I have been thinking the same thing - should you find one - I would also be interested. I expect, but don't know, that the firms that do re-upholstery also might do this, or at least consider it...worth a shot....unless you have some very useful friends who are used to reupholstering chairs.

I recall back when we were at Hymer factory, they had a shop of all sorts of things - spares etc., - and amongst them were some loose covers for the driver and passenger seats...in a navy fabric...but NOT cheap, even at the factory. I never saw them as an option anywhere...

Carol


----------



## Telbell (May 1, 2005)

What about these people on another thread?
http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43924-.html
If they do uphlostery surely they'd do loose covers?
Just an thought


----------



## Grizzly (May 9, 2005)

Telbell said:


> What about these people on another thread?
> http://www.motorhomefacts.com/ftopict-43924-.html
> If they do uphlostery surely they'd do loose covers?
> Just an thought


I've had a look at their website Trevor and I think they only do leather replacement covers. They only show plain colours and they are way beyond my budget.

I'll ring someone like Plumbs and some re-upholstery firms too on Monday and see if they would consider doing them. I reckon there would be a market out there for sensibly priced loose covers.

G


----------



## b6x (Feb 26, 2007)

Grizzly said:


> I reckon there would be a market out there for sensibly priced loose covers.
> 
> G


I reckon too. I was quoted from Adria (via a dealer) a price for replacement cab seat covers; *£280.50 each* and delivery of up to 8 weeks

just for the cab seats and that was *excluding VAT*.... errr. no thanks.


----------



## GWENNIE (Apr 28, 2008)

*loose covers for motorhome seats.*

we have got cream & green upholstery in our motorhome. looks loveley but with two dogs not a great idea. I have bought some really nice fleece blankets from tesco for £5 each, they are cream/peppermint green. i have put one over the bottom seats, one over the back seats and one draped over the drivers & passenger seats. As they are fleece they soak up any muddy paw prints and are easly to clean even on site as they dry really quickly.


----------

